# LED daytime lampe



## Dizzy (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi guys. I am new to the forum. I own a 2011 chevy cruze lt turbo. The car does not have factory fog lights but just has the black plastic inserts in the bumper. I am going to add led lights at this location. I have read here that this can be done without removing the front bumper. The space will be tight but should be doable . My question is which fuse in the engine compartment fuse block would be the best to tap into. I want these lights to come on with the key on and off with the key off. I will try and use a add a fuse kind of tap. Thanks in advance for any help. Doug


----------

